# Gopher Tortoise Digestion



## Lauren Tilbury (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi. I just
file:///Users/lftilbury/Desktop/IMG_0847.JPG
a Gopher Tortoise. My Uncle found her somewhere around the everglades in 1968. She has lived in his apartment in Manhattan for the last 50 years. My Uncle died in December. His best friend sent him to me. She is very sweet. She hadn't been outside in almost 50 years. All she eats is carrots, so she poops orange.
Today I had her outside, and she pooped out a sponge. about an inch-and-a-half little square. I looks like a makeup sponge. OMG!! How long could it have been in there?? I do not use a makeup sponges.
She did eat some grass today and also eucalyptus leaves. The vet said to get her diet more rounded.
Any suggestions on how to get this little thing to do that?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi Lauren and welcome to the Forum!

Do you live in a place with a better climate than your uncle? Let's hope this poor tortoise can live outside now and eat like a tortoise should. Here's a list of foods that she should be eating:

Mulberry leaves
Grape vine leaves
Hibiscus leaves
African hibiscus leaves
Blue hibiscus leaves
Rose of Sharon leaves
Rose leaves
Geraniums
Gazanias
Lavatera
Pansies
Petunias
Hostas
Honeysuckle
Cape honeysuckle
Leaves and blooms from any squash plant, like pumpkin, cucumber, summer squash, etc...
Young spineless opuntia cactus pads

Weeds: 
There are soooooooo many...
Dandelion
Mallow
Filaree
Smooth Sow thistle
Prickly Sow thistle
Milk thistle
Goat head weed
Cats ear
Nettles
Trefoil
Wild onion
Wild mustard
Wild Garlic
Clovers
Broadleaf plantain
Narrow leaf plantain
Chick weed
Hawksbit
Hensbit
Hawksbeard

Please set this tortoise in a small tub of warm water - a tub with tall sides so she can't climb out - and leave her in there for about 20 minutes. Do this daily for about two weeks. After that time you can figure she'll drink on her own, and you can have a clay plant saucer of water in her habitat to drink out of.

You're very lucky that she was able to pass that sponge. Hopefully you have her set up in a dedicated enclosure so the danger of eating 'strange' stuff is no longer.

Can we please see a picture of the tortoise?

You may have to puree some carrots and mix greens in with the puree until all the greens have a carrot coating. This will make the greens smell like the food she's used to eating. Over time, don't rush it, you can slowly reduce the amount of carrots until she's finally eating the greens with not carrots. But I'm thinking if you just offer a nice pile of endive, escarole and maybe some turnip greens with water spritzed over it, she's going to eat.


----------



## Lauren Tilbury (Jan 28, 2017)

I live in Huntington Beach, Calif. Today it was 76. I took her outside today. I watched her like a new mom while she was outside. Thank you for the info. That is a great idea. Do you think she will eat purée? I put her in water ( not much, and she drinks the water. It is adorable.
Is eucalyptus bad for her? Like I said, she ate some today. Her beak is quite overgrown. I took her to a vet, she trimmed it a little, but I'm wondering if it needs more.


----------



## Lauren Tilbury (Jan 28, 2017)

Lauren Tilbury said:


> I live in Huntington Beach, Calif. Today it was 76. I took her outside today. I watched her like a new mom while she was outside. Thank you for the info. That is a great idea. Do you think she will eat purée? I put her in water ( not much, and she drinks the water. It is adorable.
> Is eucalyptus bad for her? Like I said, she ate some today. Her beak is quite overgrown. I took her to a vet, she trimmed it a little, but I'm wondering if it needs more.


Oh, I went to the store and bought her blueberries, blackberries, broccoli, brussel sprouts, bell pepper, romaine lettuce. She took a bite of bell pepper. I think it was because it was orange


----------



## Lauren Tilbury (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 28, 2017)

Lauren Tilbury said:


> I live in Huntington Beach, Calif. Today it was 76. I took her outside today. I watched her like a new mom while she was outside. Thank you for the info. That is a great idea. Do you think she will eat purée? I put her in water ( not much, and she drinks the water. It is adorable.
> Is eucalyptus bad for her? Like I said, she ate some today. Her beak is quite overgrown. I took her to a vet, she trimmed it a little, but I'm wondering if it needs more.
> 
> View attachment 198421



Oh my yes. But you can't do it all at one time. In about a week, take a bit more off the sides. See that split in the front? If you don't trim those sides eventually she'll bite a piece of hard food and a side will break off causing that split to go up higher. And that would be very painful. You can do it. Take a toenail clipper, and with a corner of the clipper, just clip, clip, clip around the edge, taking off small bites at a time.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 28, 2017)

Don't feed too much fruit. That would be only an occasional treat. Grass-eating tortoises don't do well with fruit and it may cause a parasite bloom.

I'm not sure about eating eucalyptus.

If you want to be totally legal with the tortoise, contact one of the chapters in SoCal of the California Turtle and Tortoise club and ask them for a registration application. It's free and quite easy to obtain a permit to have the tortoise. All gopherus species are illegal except with a permit. You just mention on the form that it is a long time captive (over 50 years) willed to you when the owner died. Don't mention that it was sent across state lines. No one will question you.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi Lauren 
Please little or no fruits.


----------



## Lauren Tilbury (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm so very appreciative for all of your help. We have a place by us called "Prehistoric Pets." While they know desert tortoise stuff, they weren't as helpful as I would have liked. The vet trimmed her beak a bit. I was really expecting more. Before I was a court reporter, I was a manicurist for 17 years. I have dremel drills, etc. are you saying to make jagged cuts or little V's on the side? Some pictures would be most appreciated. I will find out about the licensing. I won't give her fruit. What consistency do I make purée?


----------



## ascott (Jan 28, 2017)

Lauren Tilbury said:


> I'm so very appreciative for all of your help. We have a place by us called "Prehistoric Pets." While they know desert tortoise stuff, they weren't as helpful as I would have liked. The vet trimmed her beak a bit. I was really expecting more. Before I was a court reporter, I was a manicurist for 17 years. I have dremel drills, etc. are you saying to make jagged cuts or little V's on the side? Some pictures would be most appreciated. I will find out about the licensing. I won't give her fruit. What consistency do I make purée?



What a lovely tort...I would secure the fencing in your yard and then allow that tort to free graze as much grass as it can possibly consume...I would back off of fruit entirely for awhile until the tort is a strong grazer...Grazing will help to keep beak in shape...If you google pics of desert tort there are great pics that show what a fit beak looks like....Awesome skill as a nail tech...That will work fantastic...Oh and sand can create an impaction risk....Although some in the wild do indeed live in sandy areas...Their food is growing from a bush or stump and not laid down on the sand to gather sand all over it and then ingested...Again, lovely tort.


----------



## Lauren Tilbury (Jan 28, 2017)

I will do that. My last question of the evening. We have crab grass. Should I plant other grasses or buy sod with a specific blend of grass? I have a community garden behind my house. There are 112 plots. The president told me today I should have my husband build an enclosure out there ans let her graze. We have stinging nettle in abundance. I have a plot in there, too. I though while I was gardening, I could let her roam. We have a winter crop right now. Kale, chards, cabbage, all kinds of stuff. People don't always harvest their crops. Perfect!!


----------



## Lauren Tilbury (Jan 28, 2017)

Her new brother and sister!


----------



## ascott (Jan 29, 2017)

Lauren Tilbury said:


> I will do that. My last question of the evening. We have crab grass. Should I plant other grasses or buy sod with a specific blend of grass? I have a community garden behind my house. There are 112 plots. The president told me today I should have my husband build an enclosure out there ans let her graze. We have stinging nettle in abundance. I have a plot in there, too. I though while I was gardening, I could let her roam. We have a winter crop right now. Kale, chards, cabbage, all kinds of stuff. People don't always harvest their crops. Perfect!!



I personally would not use processed strips of sod...It is heavily fertilized as well as usually has plastic netting imbedded in it which can be a huge hazard in a few ways...Bermuda is good , crab grass is good as long as it is not super overgrown...Long and stringy...I also heard you in your posted video say the magic almighty plant...Dandelion...This is the most perfect tortoise food...As well as for human consumption...And for the skilled, a tasty wine derived from this perfect plant....The flowers are super worshipped by the tort and is purported to offer up a little tipsy thrill for the tortoise lucky enough to consume as much as possible....And since your tort friend is a water drinker...That helps to assure good hydration to help offset some of the oxalate taken in by kale and dandelions....Along with mucking about strolling the yard which provides good mobility ...All good for a healthy digestive track...And yes, a trip to the gardening areas would be fantastic... HOWEVER... Please do understand that these animals are very quick...I know I know...Who would think right? But the moment you take yours eyes off of them it is like they click their heels and poof...They are out of sight...So please do spend tedious time on securing any space you provide for grazing... Sunning...Exercise and grazing....Oh and don't forget a comfy spot for you to sit ...They are super therapeutic simply to watch...Kinda like watching fish swim....


----------



## ascott (Jan 29, 2017)

Lauren Tilbury said:


> I will do that. My last question of the evening. We have crab grass. Should I plant other grasses or buy sod with a specific blend of grass? I have a community garden behind my house. There are 112 plots. The president told me today I should have my husband build an enclosure out there ans let her graze. We have stinging nettle in abundance. I have a plot in there, too. I though while I was gardening, I could let her roam. We have a winter crop right now. Kale, chards, cabbage, all kinds of stuff. People don't always harvest their crops. Perfect!!



Oh and that first cat is super European looking....Great soul in that pic....Both are super fun...


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 29, 2017)

Lauren Tilbury said:


> I'm so very appreciative for all of your help. We have a place by us called "Prehistoric Pets." While they know desert tortoise stuff, they weren't as helpful as I would have liked. The vet trimmed her beak a bit. I was really expecting more. Before I was a court reporter, I was a manicurist for 17 years. I have dremel drills, etc. are you saying to make jagged cuts or little V's on the side? Some pictures would be most appreciated. I will find out about the licensing. I won't give her fruit. What consistency do I make purée?



Yes, take out little 'v' shaped cuts, but the end product, because they overlap, won't be jagged.

The carrot puree should be thin enough to be able to cover all the greens with a nice coating.


----------



## Tom (Jan 29, 2017)

ascott said:


> Oh and that first cat is super European looking....Great soul in that pic....Both are super fun...



Are you referring to the *AMERICAN* short hair cat picture???


----------



## ascott (Jan 29, 2017)

Tom said:


> Are you referring to the *AMERICAN* short hair cat picture???


Yes....The striped one...In many old pieces of Euro art that is a common looking cat...


----------



## Tom (Jan 29, 2017)

ascott said:


> Yes....The striped one...In many old pieces of Euro art that is a common looking cat...


Funny. I don't know cat breeds hardly at all, but I just happen to work with a really good team of the American Shorthairs on a regular basis, so its the one 'breed" of cat that I recognize.


----------



## Pearly (Jan 29, 2017)

Lauren Tilbury said:


> I'm so very appreciative for all of your help. We have a place by us called "Prehistoric Pets." While they know desert tortoise stuff, they weren't as helpful as I would have liked. The vet trimmed her beak a bit. I was really expecting more. Before I was a court reporter, I was a manicurist for 17 years. I have dremel drills, etc. are you saying to make jagged cuts or little V's on the side? Some pictures would be most appreciated. I will find out about the licensing. I won't give her fruit. What consistency do I make purée?


This is my old thread on feeding sickly baby tort. Perhaps you find something helpful in here. Pls check out the linkhttp://www.tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/Pearly%27s-tips-to-feed-picky-eater.139381/ and I absolutely ADORE your cats!!!


----------



## Lauren Tilbury (Jan 30, 2017)

Yes. The striped one, Romeo, is an American Shorthair. He is fabulous and funny. The other, Gracey, is a British Shorthair. She is such a sweet girl. She loves plain Greek yogurt. Silly thing. 
Today Hairy ate dandelions. I was so excited. I felt like I was potty training a two-year-old! She seems to feel safe in her tortoise house to sleep in. 
I took her out today and she ate grass too. I went into the community garden yesterday and picked all kinds of greens. She didn't eat much if any. 
I do notice she likes bright colors. 
I love the way she turns her head to hone in on things. And the way she smells things.... oh, my God. It's so cute. She started to go after agapanthus. Lily of the nile to eat. My husband said "you better check first to see if it's okay." Not okay. 
One more thing. I know I asked, but when I trim her beak, do I make it a little jagged so she can grip?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 31, 2017)

No, you overlap the little triangles so you end up with a smooth cut.


----------



## Berkeley (Feb 11, 2017)

Eucalyptus is toxic so don't allow her to eat it. 

Also, I would check with the legality of having a gopher tortoise in California. Even though they are not native there, I don't believe you are allowed to own one at all -anywhere- without a permit.

Good luck getting the beak trimmed up! 
--Berkeley


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 11, 2017)

In California, you have to apply for a permit from the Department of Fish and Wildlife (California), and it's ok to have as many as you want. They don't distinguish between the different gopherus, it's all gopherus tortoises. Any of the SoCal chapters of California Turtle and Tortoise Club can get it permitted for you, otherwise you would ask the Cal. Department of Fish and Wildlife for the permit application. In the space asking where you got it, you would say something like, "The tortoise has been in our family since 1968." Under species you can just put gopher tortoise.


----------



## KevinGG (Feb 11, 2017)

How did the beak trimming go?


----------



## Lauren Tilbury (Feb 14, 2017)

Hi, KevinGG. So I am scared to trim her beak. I don't know why. I think I need to see a video on it exactly.
And, update. She pooped out four more sponges. I am hoping that is all there is. 
My theory is that when my uncle was in the hospital for about six weeks, she woke up and was hungry. I'm guessing there was no food and she ate the foam. 
Could I be wrong?


----------



## KevinGG (Feb 15, 2017)

Lauren Tilbury said:


> Hi, KevinGG. So I am scared to trim her beak. I don't know why. I think I need to see a video on it exactly.
> And, update. She pooped out four more sponges. I am hoping that is all there is.
> My theory is that when my uncle was in the hospital for about six weeks, she woke up and was hungry. I'm guessing there was no food and she ate the foam.
> Could I be wrong?



If you google "tortoise beak trimming", you'll find a few videos and picture guides. 

About the sponges, that sounds very possible.


----------



## Lauren Tilbury (Feb 18, 2017)

So I took her to the vet and she had an X-ray. They couldn't find anything in her stomach. She said they wouldn't see a sponge. I don't know why. The vet trimmed her beak a little more. She likes to sit in my lap. I'm assuming it's for the body heat. She was on my lap for over an hour.


----------

